# March Surf Fishing Destin



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey guys I come down to Destin about 4 weeks out of the year and I do a lot of surf fishing. However, I have only once been down in March. I do a lot of shark fishing from the surf, but Im also looking to try to catch some pomps/reds/black drum. Any tips for catching these in early spring? Would Pompano Rigs work as well as a single hook rig? What about bait? Frozen Shrimp? Mullet? Anything is appreciated. 


Thanks.


----------



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pompano rigs are gonna be your go to rig. fresh dead peeled shrimp work, but pompano in march really love sandfleas. pick up a sandflea rake. not one of the walmart ones tho. There horrible. if you know someone borrow one or drop 40.00 on a decent one. Find a cut and cast to either side of it, but stay behind the sand bar. Good luck out there.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

make up 2 hook pompano rigs on 20 to 30 lb florocarbon or u can buy premade at halfhitch if u go the premade rout but the store made coustom rigs they cost more but will way outfish the wallmart stuff get a rake and go to sextons seafood and buy the cheapest small shrimp preferably bay shrimp and use peeled shrimp pieces not a whole shrimp u get 3 to 6 out of a small to medium shrimp use fleas and shrimp both have their days in march also get some jigs and check the jettys if u are close u can also catch sheps head reds and black drum at the jettys good on a sliplead rig early in the month good luck


----------

